# Whitetail Acres



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am new to 3D and found a place called whitetail acres I am thinking about shooting. Is this a good range and are they open yet? Thanks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

You have located a real great place to shoot. I have shot there for many years. The owners are awesome and they really take good care of the range and chnge it often. Even though I haven't been out there yet this season they should be open and leagues should be starting soon. I think it's one of the better courses in the area and I have shot at quite a few.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Leslie yeah?
Only time I've been there was for the Reinhart 100s years ago.

Beautiful property and very well run when I was there.


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

I been there about 6 times this year. They are open even during winter. Went there between Christmas and New years when my son came home from college. I think only time there are closed is on Mondays. Great place to shoot.


----------

